# Need advise on baby teeth



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I found myself in a similar circumstance with Chagall when he had a retained baby tooth. Only my vet wanted to wait, and I thought it needed to be pulled. He felt it wasn't obstructing the permanent tooth or throwing the bite off, and it wasn't rotten, so it was best to leave it. The breeder suggested I give Chagall marrow bones and attempt to wiggle the tooth daily, but that didn't do the trick. Although I too wasn't crazy about him undergoing anesthesia for the extraction, after some time I did wind up having the vet pull it, it was an incisor in Chagall's case. Afterwards the vet showed me the tooth, noting how thin the root was and said it about to come out on its own any day. There's a thread, several actually, where people discuss this, maybe reading this one will help you decide what to do. Good luck!:teeth:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14804-retained-baby-tooth.html#post184021


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I had the same thing with Maggie. She retained all her baby teeth. Yikes it looked crazy in that mouth. The vet wanted to pull and I was hoping nature would take care of it. Nature did not and at a year and a half we had the baby teeth pulled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am going through this as well. At 6 months she had all 4 of her canines still in. This month alone she has lost 3 of them on her own by chewing. Weird thing is I was checking them daily & not 1 ever felt loose. Go figure. Now she has 1 to go.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would wait and see. Maybe if he still has them when he is ready to be neutered (if that is what you are planning). This way he would already be under anesthesia.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. Chagall's mom, I've read the thread you submitted, it's very interesting. My first thought is waiting a little bit. He's just six months today (and he's a toy poodle). I had a yorkshire terrier for 15 years and he finally lost all his baby teeth around eight-nine months without vet help (I keep a kind of a journal of my doggies). By the way, my yorkie went through two dental cleanings during his life with no problems but the idea of anesthesia scares me a bit.
Anyway, I have written an email to the breeder with some pics to know her opinion. If it's necessary I'll do it right now but I have some doubts.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ruso said:


> Chagall's mom, I've read the thread you submitted, it's very interesting. My first thought is waiting a little bit. He's just six months today (and he's a toy poodle)...Anyway, I have written an email to the breeder with some pics to know her opinion. If it's necessary I'll do it right now but I have some doubts.


Sounds like a good plan! I hope the "Tooth Fairy" pays a visit in time and takes care of things.:clover:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I personally would have it done sooner rather than later. Maybe wait another month, but no more. I waited too long with Raven on my vets advice, and now his bite is even more jacked then it was. He used to just have an underbite, but his teeth all fit together nicely still. Now his lower canines are too narrow and they pushed some of his incisors out of place. He looks a bit like a shark lol. So I vote for sooner....don't wait. The sedation isn't bad, they are only under for a few minutes since its just teeth pulling. Raven was totally fine the next day and very hungry!


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

I emailed some pics to the breeder. She advises me to wait a week or two. She says that probably they will fall, and if not, to take him to the vet. Upper teeth aren't a problem but the lower ones can be. So I'll wait ten days or so and then I'll make a decision. Meanwhile, bully sticks and toys at all times!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas had this as a kiddo, too. I took pictures of the process of them growing up and out. They're in this thread. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14883-base-narrow-canine-second-part.html


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus retained almost all of his baby teeth...I just had them pulled when he got neutered and was already under sedation. His breath was HORRIBLE. The baby teeth were rotting in his mouth and could have caused a great deal of problems so I was glad I noticed them when I did and had them removed right away. His adult teeth are a little crooked now, but not very noticeable.


----------



## Ruso (Nov 16, 2012)

Good news. These last three days the lower canines were moving a lot and today (just 9 days after my visit to the vet) the left one has fallen. And the right one seems to follow in a day or two. So by now, no sedation! I'm glad I've waited. Now I'll be watching the upper ones, although the breeder told me that they don't risk the rest of the teeth or the bite as much as the lower ones.
PS- I hope my english doesn't sound too terrible, it's not my mother tongue :afraid:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Your good news sounds great just the way you shared it!! So glad Nature seems to be taking care of those little teeth. Thanks for the update! Sometimes, waiting is productive!:thumb:


----------

